# The Magic Of Fall



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I could tell a story, but it wouldn't do the pictures justice. Heck the pictures don't do the real thing justice. Why fall is my favorite:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Beautiful, thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Steve said:


> Beautiful, thanks for taking us along.


What he said


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sweet. I love fall. Love big brookies too. Haven't seen any that big in a couple years.


----------



## JGillz (Dec 21, 2010)

Judging by your previous reports this wouldn't shock me, but were all those trout species caught on the same day/outing? Either way great pics and nice work sir!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Over 3 days and a couple river systems. Probably close to one of our best trips. The weather was unbelievable. We were a bit surprised as the fish stayed active all day long, all 3 days.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great stuff right there.......


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Ranger Ray said:


> Over 3 days and a couple river systems. Probably close to one of our best trips. The weather was unbelievable. We were a bit surprised as the fish stayed active all day long, all 3 days.


Last two days were awesome fishing. I hardly wanted to take my last bite of trout.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and I really wish that you would have saved a side of that brook trout for me. I can taste him right now.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Great pics! Love the matching fiery red and orange in the brookie and the maple!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool, thanks for that!!!!!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Amazing pics Ray, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful fish! Favorite time of the year hands down, thanks for the share 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Fall fishing is a great reward for persevering though summer heat, skeeters and other assorted bugs, potential bad water conditions etc.

Nice trout trifecta!


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning...and yes I am totally jealous. The tourist shirts that say "like no other place on earth" are correct. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Nice Ray... real nice. 
That is some righteous stuff right there, Ray.
Tell me about how those brookies taste. One of the finest meals I ever had was when we were on vacation 'up north' and caught a fair share of fat, healthy brookies. Using my wet flannel shirt as a creel we took some back to camp, stoked up a nice fire and my wife cooked them right next to some hours old SWEET Michigan sweet corn. That Swede knows how to cook a fish. 
Thanks for making me miss Michigan just a little more... enough healthy native brookies to leave you with a goofy smile and a full belly 100% guilt-free. I haven't had a good ear of corn in over a decade so there's that too... and morals, and the best coneys, and Better Made chips, Saunders Hot Fudge and way to much other stuff.
Thanks for sharing your adventure.
Didn't you once make a post like this about an awesome bluegill catch you made in Georgia years ago?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Jackster1 said:


> Tell me about how those brookies taste.


We have had trout camp for going on 30 years. We always do one to two meals of brook trout. We start with a two burner cast iron fryer with 2 days worth of bacon and sausage grease in it. We then add Crisco butter flavored oil to that. The brook trout are dipped in egg with seasoning, then rolled in flour. We then deep fry trout with head and tail still on. When served, we remove the head exposing the spine. We then pull spine back toward tail and all bones come with it. This is often accompanied by four letter adjectives as the spine is usually extremely hot and removing bones is often done at the perils of ones fingers. Butter, salt and pepper is then added to the fillets that have unfolded like a book in front of you. It melts in your mouth.  Salad, Corn on the cob and home made fries compliment the dinner. The whole cabin is filled with smoke after cooking. We have actually had the nextdoor neighbor come over a few times thinking we were on fire. :lol: I think he was a smart old man and knew there was food somewhere in the smoke. :lol:


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Dianne's recipe was nowhere near as extravagant. A simple charcoal burning grill, hot coals and trout and sweet corn wrapped in foil. We can't remember how long they cooked but whatever time it was it was just right. That sweet spot between raw and overcooked. We had a bit of butter and salt and that's about it. Maybe the beautiful spot we camped at on a perfect day with good company added to the goodness of that meal. 
She just told me that was over 30 years ago! Something about that dinner has haunted me for that long! I'm going back there next summer to recapture some of that.
Now, wasn't that you with pictures of a catch from Callaway Gardens?


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Wasn't me.


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

Definitely a wise old man to come over and 'check' that you guys weren't in fact burning down...:evil: I suppose he probably got a few 'scraps' as reward, eh? the older you get the more keen you are to perceiving when hot fish is coming out of the oil and onto the paper-towel ready for destruction via face-hole... they'll materialize next to the fryer with a salt shaker, beer, question, and salivous smile :lol: Great pics! thanks for sharing 
Tight Lines~Be Safe
JS


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great pics , thanks for the report. Got the love them Yooper Brookies and Fall colors, priceless.


----------

